# &shy; im Netscape?



## redlama (27. September 2004)

Hallo!

Kann mir jemad sagen, warum &ampshy; mit Netscape 7.1 nicht funktioniert?

jasdfhgskajdfhglksjadfhgksjadfhklasd&ampshy;jasdfhgskajdfhglksjadfhgksjadfhklasd

Das soll mir eigentlich 2 gleichlange Zeilen mit einer willkürlich angeordneten Zeichenkette ausgeben.
Mit IE und Opera funktioniert es einwandfrei, nur nicht mit Netscape. Aber warum?

redlama


----------



## xxenon (27. September 2004)

Also ich versteh zwar nicht ganz was das werden soll, aber wenn du das erreichen willst, was der Internet Explorer ausgibt solltest du einfach '&amp;amp*;*shy;' schreiben...


----------



## redlama (27. September 2004)

Nein, ich will nicht, dass Netscape mir &amp;shy; als Zeichenkette anzeigt.
Ich will das die oben von mir erwähnte Zeichenkette an dem &amp;shy; getrennt wird.
&amp;shy; ist doch ein weiches Trennzeichen. Und genau das will ich, eine Trennung der Zeichenkette an der Position, wo &amp;shy; steht.

redlama


----------



## xxenon (27. September 2004)

Das ist jedenfalls das einzige was mein Internet Explorer tut, wenn ich ihm die von dir beschriebene Zeichenkette ausgeben lasse =)


----------



## redlama (27. September 2004)

Schau Dir mal den Quelltext von

test.html 

an.

Dort sind 4 gleichlange Zeichenketten.
Zwischen der 1. und der 2. und zwischen der 2. und der 3. Zeichenkette wird der Umbruch durch ein "- " vollzogen.
Die letzten beiden Zeichenketten werden durch &amp;shy; umgebrochen.
Das geht im IE, aber leider nicht im Netscape.

redlama


----------



## xxenon (27. September 2004)

OK; habe jetzt das Problem verstanden =)

Tut mir leid, aber in deinem ersten Beitrag hast du &amp;ampshy; geschrieben, das hat mich verwirrt...

Möglicherweise liegts am Forum....

Nimm stattdessen <wbr>, damit funktioniert's in allen Browsern, nur Bindestrich wird keiner eingefügt...

Außerdem bin ich mir nicht sicher ob das Tag auch XHTML-konform ist.

HTH


----------



## redlama (27. September 2004)

Nein, W3C komform ist es nicht und außerdem bräuchte ich den "-", denn ich soll das ganze auf einen Text anwenden, der mit unseren CSS Definitionen an bestimmten Stellen umgebrochen werden soll.
Wenn jemand in seinen Browser jedoch die Nutzung eigener Schriftattribute gewählt hat, dann wird der Text oft anders angezeigt und dann soll der Umbruch unterbunden werden.
Denn wie sieht das aus:

mit CSS:
Senator Johann Hermann Eschen- 
burg erwarb 1886 die Villa und

ohne CSS:
Senator Johann Hermann Eschen- burg 
erwarb 1886 die Villa und

redlama


----------



## Be123 (8. Oktober 2004)

Kennt jemand eine Lösung für das Problem?

```
&shy;
```


----------

